# GE Profile Refrigerator Whistling Noise



## wallix (Nov 2, 2009)

I have had a GE Profile Bottom-Freezer refrigerator for about 2 years now. I've never had a single issue with it until recently. It seems like when the fan hits a certain speed it starts resonating. It sounds like someone is blowing into one of those old candy whistles slowly but steadily and it's loud enough that it wakes me up at night. Of course, when the fan hits a high speed the resonating howling/whistling sound goes away. I tried the empty-the-ice-tray trick but that did nothing.

Some other things I've noticed (Although I can't tell if it's just me being hyper-aware now).

- The freezer, while set to 0 degrees, seems to go up to around 8 degrees and hover around 4 degrees. Again, this could be a defrost cycle.
- The refrigerator, while it does have the correct temp (37 degrees), it seems to have more humidity. I've also noticed little ice-beads around the vent in the back of the refrigerator. This may also be because I can't keep my head out of the freezer area looking for the whistle.

Any ideas?


----------



## Dyson (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry to tell you this, but you have a hole and the smell is the refrigerant leaking out. This happens if you used a tool to chip at the metal/plastic. It can be fixed, but it will cost several hundred dollars.


----------



## woodchuck (Sep 12, 2010)

I've heard of the howling sound being blamed on the tunnel design of the condenser coils under the unit where the compressor is behind the cardboard cover. A cleaning of the coil and change in the speed of the fan is all that might fix that. 

The electronic control or mother board can also make the noise. If you can pin point the sound. On some the board is in the fridge with the controls and others is on the back of the outside of the freezer.


----------

